# Game 51, 76ers at Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (25-25) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (22-28).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-hf8ohpl-190960821.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hanging in there right now. I wish Sanders was back.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I hate rooting against the Bucks, but we really need to lose this game to prevent Kohl from getting comfortable with this roster, this team needs to be rebuilt and the senator is too stupid to do it


----------

